# Embossed soda water bottles in Nova Scotia book



## RCO (May 2, 2018)

another interesting find at the bottle show was this book which I hadn't ever seen before  ,  really don't have any older bottles from Nova Scotia but I find that part of the country interesting and was interested in learning more about the bottlers from there .  

had seen some bottles in antique stores here and many others on ebay but most of them were from Halifax , this book has many from Cape Breton and the smaller towns and cities 

 the book contains many more I had never seen or knew existed and I doubt the author found every bottle so there'd still be some unlisted ones out there , contains no actual pictures but rather etchings of the actual bottle itself 


says it was published in 1991 , also contains a price guide at back of book but unsure how current there numbers would be


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2018)

one of the more interesting bottles I noticed was for " arctic beverage company " Halifax NS , a 7 oz clear art deco style bottle but can't recalling seeing one before , wasn't aware Halifax had an art deco bottle but not surprised one exists


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2018)

book also lists not 1 but 2 panel style 1926 bottles from Nova Scotia 

" Crystal Springs MFC co "   Halifax  and " Maritime Quality Beverage corp " oddly the writing is not on the panel on either bottle but on the top part


----------



## nhpharm (May 3, 2018)

Just curious-who wrote the book?  It looks very well done.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2018)

forgot to post a picture of the cover , author was " Barry Wright "   says he was from Lunenburg Nova Scotia , not sure what his connection to the bottle collecting world was , he said that he visited collections all over the east coast for the book but doesn't state he had one himself


----------



## nhpharm (May 3, 2018)

Barry was definitely a collector.  He passed away back in 2013.  I met him a few times I believe in the 1990's at the Nova Scotia bottle show (I don't think it happens any more, but I remember going to a small show there).  Nowadays it seems like the Maritimes bottle collectors all surface at the Sussex Flea Market.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> Barry was definitely a collector.  He passed away back in 2013.  I met him a few times I believe in the 1990's at the Nova Scotia bottle show (I don't think it happens any more, but I remember going to a small show there).  Nowadays it seems like the Maritimes bottle collectors all surface at the Sussex Flea Market.




never heard of there being a bottle show in nova scotia but there could of been one in the 90's 


it makes sense he was a collector as that be the reason for writing the book , its a very well put together book ,


----------



## nhpharm (May 4, 2018)

Yep...there was a show back in the day.  I believe it was run by Kim Troop.


----------

